# Where are you now?



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

A. Where are you now with social anxiety?

B. Where do you want to be?

1A. What's the worst thing about [A]?

1B. What would you ask the Universe or type into your favorite search engine if you knew the answers could help you get to *?*


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

At home
I want to be.....I dont really know? Japan maybe some far away contry
the worst part is nothing to do
how to get the money to go there


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, St3ph3n, where are you now with SA, etc? 

Jon


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

A.)I'm more aware of it's affects on my personality. There wasn't a lot of available info about it when I was younger. I really want to change the negative aspects of my personality it brings out. I want to spend my remaining years actively pursuing treatments for it. I know I will always have it in some way, I just don't want it to dominate my entire life like it has been doing. 


B.) I want to be free of the walls I've imprisoned myself in. The doubts,the negativity, the absence of self worth. I want to overcome the EGO of it. I want to leave the anger it has left me with. I want to overcome blaming others for the past, family,teachers, or others that might have contributed to my SA. The only person holding me back right now is myself. I want to leave who I am now behind, because that is not the person I want to be anymore. I want to be living a responsible life more than anything. My SA has led to me being very irresponsible. I want to be in a state of mind that is clear and free of all the convoluted emotions and free of the self doubt.

The worst thing about (A) is I tend to get angry with people. In example if someone is not patient with me on a job. I will sometimes get overly sensitive to what someone says about me. 

I would ask the Universe what I was doing wrong. How do I change this process I've lived with with for most of my life? Is it possible to overcome this or am I grasping at straws?


----------



## rac (Mar 11, 2013)

A. Where are you now with social anxiety?
Mostly unable to leave the house. Terrified of facing the day let alone social situations.

B. Where do you want to be?
To be able to enjoy real and authentic relationships, hold down a job and meet many people at clubs and open social events. I'd also like to start a band and meet people that way, but hey, I'm a grownup now and find that bandmates tend to be a little airheaded sometimes.

other goals:
- Reduce my spending to £15 a week for food.
- Reduce drinking completely
- Keep going to the local SA group
- Get a new job
- Find a new place
Among many other goals


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

no longer socially anxiuos, im just shy... i hope to be a social butter fly one day though


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you. If each of you achieved these goals, how will you know?


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

123destiny said:


> Thank you. If each of you achieved these goals, how will you know?


That's a good question lol. I'm sitting here pondering over it but don't really have a solid answer. It's really not something I can answer honestly, unless I do achieve those goals.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

A. Where are you now with social anxiety?
I've finally accepted that I have it and am now starting to tell those who I trust. Right now I'm having difficulty doing simple things because I always feel horrible about myself and think everyone is better than me. I'm stopping myself doing alot of things in life.

B. Where do you want to be?
I want to be comfortable with myself. To do normal things that most people wouldn't even have to think twice about. I want to travel, have friends, experience more in life and finally start crossing things off my bucket list. I want to be able to talk to someone like normal again.

What's the worst thing about [A]?
The worst thing for me is knowing that I'm getting older and I'm letting life pass me by because I'm too afraid to do simple things. My birthday's in 5 weeks and I'm turning 23 and I'm starting to freak out that my SA will get worse and make me miss out on some really great opportunities and things that I've always wanted to do.


----------



## 1silenttruth1 (Mar 13, 2013)

A. Contacting old friends. Also studying spirituality. Also avoiding meeting new people. Just got nicknamed "black hole".
B. To be like a child, open and fearless and curious and ambitious.
To get a new view on relationships and society.

1) Cutting off friends & family, then regretting it but unable to renew contact b/c I'd have to explain what bothers me and why I did that.
Also betraying what I believed in.
Refusing to do the right thing because I liked knowing who I am. AKA the lesser and emotionally distraught person.

2) Please let me forgive myself. Please cleanse me of fear. 
How can I stop being detched and careless.
Let me see the reality as it is.


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Could you write or draw * on a piece of paper or find an object that represents ? What could you write or draw or what object could represent that?*


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

A- I'm pretty bad, I have a very small circle of friends but other then that I'm a complete loner and am garbage in my social skills. I can't keep a conversation going or anything.

B- I want to be normal like everyone else. I want to have a life and be able to hang out with people and not waste my life away on my computer. I want to have the balls to ask out a girl.

C- Getting embarrassed all the time and making a fool of myself when I talk to others. Feeling inferior whenever someone comments about my quietness. ect


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

123destiny said:


> A. Where are you now with social anxiety?
> 
> B. Where do you want to be?
> 
> ...


*

A. Step one,building a social circle that likes and accepts me as I am. As an equal and some one of value.

B. Just socially confident and outgoing to the point where I can at least get enough interaction with people to feel happy inside with my life. Is that asking to much or unrealistc? to have just at least enough interaction with people to feel accepted and happy.

Feeling like I'm lesser than every one else, feeling that I don't deserve happiness and the basic pleasures of life every one else seems to get so easily.*


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

*A. Where are you now with social anxiety?*
Afraid of hanging out with friends I've known for over 5 years.

*B. Where do you want to be?*
I wanna be able to let go of the fear and do things with other people without a constant fear of rejection .

What's the worst thing about [A]?
I end up barely leaving the house to do fun things, so I end up not living, only surviving.

What would you ask the Universe or type into your favorite search engine if you knew the answers could help you get to *?
How do I start living the present moment instead of asking "what if's"?*


----------



## CeriAnne (Mar 13, 2013)

- right now i dread going to work for fear of being ridiculed for my quietness. I have a lack of social life...i.e it is non existent, no friends because of it. I never go out and have fun. I'm actually scared of talking for fear of making a fool out of myself and coming across as an idiot...:/

- i want to be in a place where i actually get invited to go somewhere with other people, I want to be more relaxed and not care what other people think of me, i want friends and a social life, i don't want to feel this horrible sick feeling in my stomach every time i have to go to work, i wish i could enjoy it, i want to be just a bit more chatty with people and get to know them more.

- i would ask how can i change my mindset, how can i turn negative thoughts into positive and break out of my current patterns of thought....how can i break out of this cycle!!

- the worst thing about SA is the fact that it has left me lonely, with nobody to talk to, I have an extremely low opinion of myself because of it.


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm very happy to see the results of your efforts and sharing in this thread. Thank you for participating... I look forward to more responses and being helpful any way I can.

For now, to each of you, if each of you achieved *, how will you know? 
And could you write or draw  on a piece of paper or find an object that represents ? 
What could you write or draw or what object could represent that? 
Is there anything else that could go on that paper?

Jon*


----------



## elDiablo (Jun 11, 2011)

i'm nowhere. i wish i were everywhere.


----------



## CeriAnne (Mar 13, 2013)

- if i were to achieve B..I would know because I would be happy. I would not be stressing over every little thing I had said to people during the day and thinking how stupid I must have sounded. I would actually have people to talk to. I would be able to face the day without being self-conscious of how I look, and without worrying and stressing about having to go to work. I would actually enjoy meeting people and going out, I would have no worries regarding social situations.

- my object would be like a friendship bracelet or something, because it would represent what I want. I could use it as a sort of reminder that I need to accept myself and like myself completely...


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

CeriAnne said:


> - if i were to achieve B..I would know because I would be happy. I would not be stressing over every little thing I had said to people during the day and thinking how stupid I must have sounded. I would actually have people to talk to. I would be able to face the day without being self-conscious of how I look, and without worrying and stressing about having to go to work. I would actually enjoy meeting people and going out, I would have no worries regarding social situations.
> 
> - my object would be like a friendship bracelet or something, because it would represent what I want. I could use it as a sort of reminder that I need to accept myself and like myself completely...


When you have that friendship bracelet, can you place that in a space that feels right to you?

And then place yourself in a space that feels right in relation to that friendship bracelet.

Feel free to experiment and play around with this, sensing if the space feels right for you.

And where would you be in relation to friendship bracelet? In front, beside, behind, or in another room?


----------



## CeriAnne (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmm well, I would probably wear the bracelet as a sort of constant reminder that I need to be in a happier place, so I guess in answer to the question I would have it close to me at all times and never let it out of my sight...


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

In this exercise, in representing where you want to be, where would you be in relation to that goal?

Jon


----------



## CeriAnne (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel like I am nowhere near achieving my goal


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Go through the questions above, with a bracelet representing where you want to be and I will help all I can. 

Jon


----------

